# AKC Eukanuba



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

did any one else see this? The pointer won anyways.... I wanted to talk about the amstaff pretty dog but I don't think it showed much conditioning. You'd think if you went all the way there you would have your dog in perfect conditioning. Was that dog someone help LOL. Another question ... Do staffy bulls aka staffordshire bull terriers range in looks as much as pit bulls. The one at that show looked nothing like the ones at the ukc oroville show. I like staffy bulls but I didn't care for that ones look.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Aw, man. I was watching that and managed to hold my eyes open long enough to see the terrier group and then apparently fell asleep. To be perfectly honest, I'd say that AST was a terrible specimen. He was obviously bully as hell. Had to be 80lbs or better and you're right, he did not look to be in very good shape. You know what they say about trumping genetics lol. Oh well. At least they didn't call him a pit bull.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Ive seen 5 staffys in the last month at the akc shows and ALL were way better than last nights staffy. and the amstaff was not a good exomple either. I have noticed how the judges dont pay much attention to them at all. they seem to fix it and send on the least likely to place. Im getting a sour taste in my mouth from akc


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Ever notice how they usually show those two breeds during the commercial breaks? lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I noticed that too reddog! I didn't like how all the terriers looked the same... Except for the fox. I'm not down with the akc. Thanks for setting ms straight I didn't like those two examples I knew something was fishy in long beach LOL. One more thing mini bull terrier... I don't know about that I'd have to see him catch rats first before I give him credit or take it away.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That's true about the BT. I always wondered how any dog of any breed can be called "best of breed" based on their conformation. Shouldn't the "best of breed" be able to prove their ability to at least do the job they were developed for? Maybe I'm not understanding how it works.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd like to see the best of breed apbt. All fired up LOL.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

i noticed most of the dogs were over weight, The lab was a sausage with legs.

I personally dont like a lot of show dogs because they breed for a LOOK and not PERFORMANCE.

take a husky, suspose to be a sled dog. well look at the dogs used in the ididarod(sp). they look nothing like the ones on tv.

click here to view what i am speaking of.
http://www.workingpitbull.com/amstaffpit3.html


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I love diane jessup very cool link koonce thanks. Big differences in the setter and husky.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i dont watch the fo fo shows very often, i just find it boring


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, there's also a difference in the Alaskan Husky and the Siberian Husky. Alaskans are kinda like pit bulls. They use what works. I don't know if they do a lot of line breeding or not but they look like a bunch of mutts sometimes lol.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I think in the AKC, it is all who you know. Aot of them dogs were not up the their "breed standards. Isn't that what the AKC is so meticulous about,standards? Alot of them looked like they have never been on a run in their life except at shows.
They are only judged for what they look like and it looks like the AKC is slipping.


----------

